
Unique xml-based content management system - softxml
http://www.softxml.com/SoftXMLCMS.asp
======
cholmon
"SoftXMLCMS is written in JavaScript and requires IIS with support of
Microsoft Classic ASP."

~~~
softxml
Classic ASP written in JavaScript

